# Is this a good deal



## NAP10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi All

I have recently been offered a position in Dubai - I believe it would be good for my career but not so sure if what I have been offered I can live a comfortable lifestyle and save. I will be coming over with my wife and 2 children - one is at school age, plus I still would had to spend money back to Oz for our house...

My package consists of:
8000 a month
1000 car allowance a month
Accommodation at Discovery Gardens
Schooling allowance
Health Insurance for us all
A flight back for us all once a year.

If you could give me some indication if this is enough!!!

Thanks


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

If accommodation and schooling allowance are fully provided, it is still not much for a family of 4. 8000 is pretty tight budget. Expect 2000-3000 per person per month to live a comfortable lifestyle. So unless you plan to stay all the time at your home, you won't be able to save much. 
If your wife will be working, then it is another scenario, but otherwise negotiate your salary. 
Also negotiate your residence are. For example ask them to change Discovery Gardens to JLT/Dubai Marina. It is close to Discovery Gardens, but way better regions to live.


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

But surely this must be dollars right? you won´t be getting 8000 dirhams will you?


----------



## NAP10 (Sep 17, 2010)

HannuK said:


> But surely this must be dollars right? you won´t be getting 8000 dirhams will you?


Unfortunately its dirhams - I am in the hospitality business...


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

NAP10 said:


> Unfortunately its dirhams - I am in the hospitality business...


I will leave it up to others to answer it then, since I am not in Dubai myself yet.

However I saw a post here somewhere listing costs for food and internet and stuff, and it was not too bad really.

The biggest monthly cost seems to be housing and you have that covered so maybe it is doable.

Sorry for not having anything useful to add :ranger:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Does the school allowance actually cover the school fees?

What car can you get for dhs.1000 a month?

You definitely cannot afford 2 cars so how will your wife get your child to school from DG?

Will they pay all your utilities?

allow dhs.1500 a month for water/electric/Internet/TV Package/A/C.



Personally I couldn't live on 8k a month here myself never mind a family of 4.


----------



## NAP10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for your responses... 

Schooling would be covered

Utilities I believe are paid for - I will double check

But looking from the responses - its not looking too hot as we do want to enjoy ourselves while we live out in Dubai..

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

it's not good, hospitality is very poorly paid here. Is there something else you could do?


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

NAP10 said:


> Thanks for your responses...
> 
> Schooling would be covered
> 
> ...


Well to give you some perspective my package looks about the same but in Dollars. 

So if you have comfy lives in Australia, maybe it will be hard to enjoy yourselves in Dubai, I remember from my visits that entertainment there can be quit expensive.

But wait for some more answers before you turn it down though


----------



## NAP10 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish there was something else ha ha!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's a borderline package for a single person, for a family I'd say forget it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you actually westerner from australia or ?? I have friends who live on about the same in sharjah and do not include housing! They are from pakistan and are quite happy here and do not live a recluse lifestyle. If you are a westerner, then I would say you are probly not going to be happy.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd say FORGET IT ! you will not enjoy it on that package. You will not be able to save a Dirham nevermind talking about travelling, having a drink (or 2) in some of the clubs/hotel bars etc....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree, is not a good package for a family, and you may not like Discovery Gardens.


----------



## Julie Cromwell (Sep 23, 2010)

HI 
We were looking at a flat in Discovery Gardens before moving to the marina 
We noticed that most of the flats there are one bedroom flats and to top it all off find out about the service charges that they charge. Its daylight robbery, you should not be held liable for that.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

All over the world the hospitality industry doesn't pay well but that looks like a very low package and below the average salary back in Oz. I think you'd be struggling. How does it compare to what you're on in Oz?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Julie Cromwell said:


> HI
> We were looking at a flat in Discovery Gardens before moving to the marina
> We noticed that most of the flats there are one bedroom flats and to top it all off find out about the service charges that they charge. Its daylight robbery, you should not be held liable for that.


Landlord is liable for service charges not Tenant. Yes it is mostly 1bed apartments.


----------



## NAP10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments - I did go back to ask for more, but still it was not a big enough jump..... we are on a much better deal in Oz - so for now we will be staying put!!! Thanks again!!


----------

